# New here.



## bensmokey (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all. I've always been a huge fan of BBQ. Finally took the plunge and brought myself a smoker. Went for a cheap option to start just to see how I got on. Purchased a brinkmann gourmet. Done some research and found there not the best but gave it a go. So far I have smoked a pork shoulder and a beef brisket with good results. Hopefully I can get lots of recipes and ideas form this forum. 













20150712_201556.jpg



__ bensmokey
__ Jul 13, 2015


















20150619_215820.jpg



__ bensmokey
__ Jul 13, 2015


















20150524_120028.jpg



__ bensmokey
__ Jul 13, 2015


----------



## wade (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Ben(?) and welcome to the UK forum. I have just welcomed Robin who is close to you and at the risk of simply repeating the advice to him please take a look http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/228078/complete-newb#post_1431975

Your brisket and pork look good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. The more you do the easier it will become. Don't be afraid to vary things a little with each smoke in order to develop the style that works for you. When you do though be sure to write down the details of every smoke so that next time you know what worked and what did not.

A lot of people on here use Brinkmann smokers. With a couple of simple mods to help with the temperature control you will be able to continue to smoke good food but will less constant tending and temperature adjusting.

If you have not done so already, invest in a Maverick ET-732/733 and this will really help you to get reproducible results.

Just a quick reminder. As you know we do like photos on here and as I see you have mastered the way to upload them you have no excuse not to post more LOL

There are now almost enough of us to start setting up a southern contingent to help protect civilisation from the savages from the north


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello Ben.  GREAT looking meat!  Glad to have you with us.  Anything I can help with please feel free to PM me.  I really have no life so I am here at LEAST once a day.  If I can't help; I'll find someone who can help and educate both of us.  We all have things to learn.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 13, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> I really have no life so I am here at LEAST once a day.


From 12:30 am till 11:30pm. He has to sleep for at least an hour or he gets grumpy


----------

